# Wellbutrin XR



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

After something like 3 years with Effexor, I'm going to try something else. Effexor helped me a lot in the past but now I'm not sure how helpful it is. My doc wants me reducing the amount of Effexor from 225mg to 75mg and also taking Wellbutrin with it. I think his goal that in the end I'll take only Wellbutrin, I'm not sure.

What do you think about Wellbutrin?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> What do you think about Wellbutrin?


Wellbutrin is a rather stimulating antidepressant, meaning that it will give you lots of energy and maybe suppress your appetite. Just make sure you don't go on too high of a dose, as I've heard that it can make you feel anxious and jittery. i've been on Wellbutrin SR 150 mg for over a year, although I was given it long before my DP started for other reasons, so I can't say if it has much of an effect on my DP or not.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, I have to try and see how it works. I really don't care of trying new meds all the time lol. I have nothing to lose.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 25, 2009)

I was taking Esto for 3 months and it hadn't help me with DP. now the doctor prescribed me Wellbutrin 300 mg. 
EverDream, how is it going? how long are you taking it?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

You have to read my other post where I say I just quit Effexor. I didn't try Wellbutrin yet. It's funny, I wrote here I took Effexor for 3 years, and on my other thread for 4 years. Wow, I don't remember anymore.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 25, 2009)

EverDream said:


> You have to read my other post where I say I just quit Effexor. I didn't try Wellbutrin yet. It's funny, I wrote here I took Effexor for 3 years, and on my other thread for 4 years. Wow, I don't remember anymore.


well it's easy to forget with those drugs. i had a problems with memory with esto.
i'm going to try wellbutrin. like you said i have nothing to lose.
hope you'll be ok.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> well it's easy to forget with those drugs. i had a problems with memory with esto.
> i'm going to try wellbutrin. like you said i have nothing to lose.
> hope you'll be ok.


Thanks. Good luck. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Started today with 150mg Wellbutrin XR along with 75mg Effexor XR. I hope it will help.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Started today with 150mg Wellbutrin XR along with 75mg Effexor XR. I hope it will help.


Be careful if you have high anxiety. WB is very activating and will more than likely increase your anxiety, if only in the short term.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 25, 2009)

Kpanic said:


> Be careful if you have high anxiety. WB is very activating and will more than likely increase your anxiety, if only in the short term.


this is what happened to me. at the end of the first week or so i had something similar to panic attack. i was so anxious and scared. after that i'm afraid to stay at home alone. still i feel anxiety but back then it was terrible. and i feel like it's not helping me with the DP at all.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

rainyday said:


> this is what happened to me. at the end of the first week or so i had something similar to panic attack. i was so anxious and scared. after that i'm afraid to stay at home alone. still i feel anxiety but back then it was terrible. and i feel like it's not helping me with the DP at all.


This is an interesting topic. There are such people called Paradoxical Responders. These people actually respond in the total opposite way you would expect. A good example is WB. Most people with anxiety disorders stay away from WB because of how it affects the CNS. Lamictal is another good example of this. Lamictal has not been tolerated well by most people as it sometimes causes anxiety to increase. However, some people have the exact opposite reaction to it and say it decreased there anxiety. Bottom line is you never know how these meds will affect you until you try them. That is why some people do not get relief from even Xanax while most people do.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> this is what happened to me. at the end of the first week or so i had something similar to panic attack. i was so anxious and scared. after that i'm afraid to stay at home alone. still i feel anxiety but back then it was terrible. and i feel like it's not helping me with the DP at all.


How long are you taking it?

I take Wellbutrin for a week and a half. I don't feel like it increased my energy level. In fact, I feel like I don't have any energy at all. I don't know if its part of my regular downs or as a result of the med. And my anxiety level didn't change much as well.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

3 weeks. No change.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I knew a girl who was taking an SSRI for a year then switched over to wellbutrin. She said it helped her a lot but also made her sex drive go through the roof haha. which is unusual for an antidepressant
she was taking 300mg though


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

meds are so weird. ive taken klonopin, which people swear by, large doses and felt nothing at all. took cipralex for a week and felt completley tweaked on it, zyprexa makes me feel stoned but in a bad way.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

dancingwobbler said:


> meds are so weird. ive taken klonopin, which people swear by, large doses and felt nothing at all. took cipralex for a week and felt completley tweaked on it, zyprexa makes me feel stoned but in a bad way.


You have to take an antidepressant much longer than a week to feel any difference.


----------

